
Japan researchers warn of fingerprint theft from 'peace' sign - alexkavon
https://phys.org/news/2017-01-japan-fingerprint-theft-peace.html
======
alexkavon
Rather than the film they developed, why not just let AI handle removing
fingerprints in the photo apps? We have "red eye" filters, why not fingerprint
sensing and blurring filters?

